# What do you like in your salad?



## kimbaby (Jan 26, 2006)

I love lots of veggies, the more the better,not crazy over ceaser salads,or chefs either, a good garden salad, with lettuce,cukes,peppers,sweet onions,
radishes,purple cabage,mmm yummy, also like catalina dressing or itialian.


----------



## GB (Jan 26, 2006)

I love all sorts of things in my salad including, but not limited to all sorts of veggies, beans, meats, cheeses, things like artichokes, olives, nuts, seeds, and just about anything else you can think of.


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm with GB - i love a "garbage" salad, especially with cheese, tomatoes, hearts of palm, artichokes and avocados ...yum!


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

I've only had my salads a certain way all these years. Haven't been real adventureous. Carrots, ham bits, cheese, radish and a little bacon bit's with Blue cheese.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 26, 2006)

Whatever we find fresh and in season... I also like some radicchio shredded in, paired with shredded carrots, the combination of the kick radicchio has and the sweetness of carrots is brilliant....  I don't like strong flavoured dressing very much, I prefer just with good evoo and s&p, this way the taste of the vegetable is nicely enhanced, rather than drowned in the dressing.


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 26, 2006)

Another "whatever is on hand" salad lover here. I really like mild lettuces like lamb's leaf and buttethead, carrots, peppers, radishes, seeds and nuts, cubes of cheese, shredded meat, olives, raisins, fresh fruit - it's all good in my salad bowl  Olive oil can be nice, I agree (especially with a splash of balsamic) but I do love dressings as well. Especially a good French, Catalina, Russian, Ranch, sun dried tomato, honey mustard or caesar.


----------



## sattie (Jan 26, 2006)

*Salads*

I am really diggin the things in Thai salads.... cilantro, mint, red onions, lemon grass.... actually I like all kinds of salads..... I love a good steak salad.


----------



## licia (Jan 26, 2006)

"Whatever" salad lover here. As long as it is something I eat, I will eat it in a salad, and not many things I don't eat.


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 26, 2006)

licia said:
			
		

> "Whatever" salad lover here. As long as it is something I eat, I will eat it in a salad, and not many things I don't eat.


  I see that we are cut from the same lettuce leaf, Licia


----------



## kadesma (Jan 26, 2006)

I like salad period  You can load it up with everything and I'll eat it. But my favorite salads..I have two, the first is escarole, with sun sweetened juicy tomatoes and red onion slices, drizzled with evoo and a nice red wine vinegar. The second is summer heirloom tomatoes,sliced mozzerella, fresh basil leaves, drizzled with evoo and some really good balsamic...YUM 
kadesma


----------



## pdswife (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't like warm meat ( hamburger in taco salads, chicken in Ceaser) 
everything else is GREAT!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 26, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> I don't like warm meat ( hamburger in taco salads, chicken in Ceaser)
> everything else is GREAT!


I have to agree there Pds..I don't eat hamburger anyway sooo and I like just  Ceaser just Ceaser, lettuce, dressing and croutons...

kadesma, now you have me starving


----------



## abjcooking (Jan 26, 2006)

Usually I stick with
spicy marinated chicken or fried chicken pieces
tomato
cheddar cheese
boiled egg
chow mein noodles or sesame seeds
bacon pieces

sometimes I will put in
pickled beats
hearts of palm
artichoke hearts
bean sprouts


----------



## corazon (Jan 26, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> summer heirloom tomatoes,sliced mozzerella, fresh basil leaves, drizzled with evoo and some really good balsamic...YUM
> kadesma


Yum.  I love that salad too.  Now you made my spring fever even worse!  Can't wait for all that good fresh fruits and veggies that come with summer.  Any berries!!!

I don't like much lettuce in my salad.  I like all the stuff!  One we make often is cukes, tomatoes, avos, pecans, carrots, mushrooms, gorgonzola, mandarin oranges and homemade croutons.  I also like chicken, bacon, apple & blue cheese dressing.  There's a restaurant in town that has a salad I like with jack cheese, candied pecans, frozen berries, green onions and a sweet paprika dressing.  It's really good.  Sometimes they put melon on it too.  It sounds like a strange combo but I like it a lot.


----------



## licia (Jan 26, 2006)

Salad is like soup to me - no matter how many times you make it - it can always be different and refreshing, unless you choose to make it the same, and usually I don't.


----------



## kimbaby (Jan 26, 2006)

I want some of your salad kadesma!


----------



## Constance (Jan 26, 2006)

I like all sorts of things except fruits, nuts, radish, cucumber, or raw onion. 
I love the bagged salad mixes that they now offer, because I can get such a nice variety of greens. 
One of my faves is my "Italian Salad". I marinate sliced mushrooms, black olives, and chopped artichoke hearts in Good Seasons Italian dressing. Those get spooned over the greens and topped with crumbled fresh Parmesan or Romano cheese and diced salami. Garnish with grape or cherry tomatoes. 
More later...got help HB put away groceries.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 26, 2006)

The only salad I like is cucumber-tomato salad with Italian dressing.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 26, 2006)

I also like garbanzo beans,red kidney beans,sunflower seeds or toasted soy nuts with a salad.


----------



## Constance (Jan 26, 2006)

Back again...I make my own bleu cheese dressing (Miracle Whip Lite, crumbled bleu cheese, little milk to thin to your prefered consistancy.) I spoon that over the greens and top with crumbled cooked bacon and grape tomatoes. 

I also like Feta Cheese on salad, with black olives, grape tomatoes, chopped venison salami, and maybe artichoke hearts, when I feel fancy.

With spinach salad, I like a warm orange vinagrette, bacon, hardboiled eggs, thinly sliced red onion (I give mine to Kim), and tomatoes. (always)

Another is my 7 layer salad...iceberg salad mix, small cauliflower and broccoli florets, half a small sweet onion diced fine (onion doesn't bother me in this one), frozen peas, chopped green and red pepper, crumbled bleu cheese, chopped chicken, ham, or salami (opt)... put in large dish in layers. Cover top generously with Mayo or Miracle Whip (Lite), being sure to seal the edges. This keeps the air out and the lettuce crisp. Let stand in fridge 8 hours or more...I make it the night before. Top with grated white cheddar cheese (or your choice) and fried, crumbled bacon. Garnish with grape tomatoes and serve. (You can do this when you make the salad, but the bacon will get soggy.) You can alter ingredients to suit your taste...the method is what makes the salad great for having on hand or taking to potlucks.
It keeps, refrigerated, 3 days in good shape. 
I took some to a wake recently, and here were all these meat trays, noodle dishes, slumgullion, and tons of desserts. They went after my salad with GUSTO! 
Of course, they had no problem with Kim's pulled smoked pork butt and my homemade BBQ sauce, with Maull's on the side. 

I can think of more salads I love, but won't bore you further


----------



## kadesma (Jan 26, 2006)

corazon90 said:
			
		

> Yum. I love that salad too. Now you made my spring fever even worse! Can't wait for all that good fresh fruits and veggies that come with summer. Any berries!!!
> 
> I don't like much lettuce in my salad. I like all the stuff! One we make often is cukes, tomatoes, avos, pecans, carrots, mushrooms, gorgonzola, mandarin oranges and homemade croutons. I also like chicken, bacon, apple & blue cheese dressing. There's a restaurant in town that has a salad I like with jack cheese, candied pecans, frozen berries, green onions and a sweet paprika dressing. It's really good. Sometimes they put melon on it too. It sounds like a strange combo but I like it a lot.


The salad you describe sounds wonderful, not strange. ..Emmm would love to try that one..

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jan 26, 2006)

kimbaby said:
			
		

> I want some of your salad kadesma!


Anytime Kim, just give a yell 

kadesma


----------



## buckytom (Jan 27, 2006)

dollops of goat cheese rolled in extra fine bread crumbs and lightly toasted, walnuts, and dried cranberries in a raspberry viniagrette over micro greens is one of my favorite salads that i make often.

i also love greek salads, with feta, anchovies, green peppers, red onions, olives, grape leaves, over romaine in a lemon/garlic viniagrette.

another good one is bleu cheese crumbled over blanched julienne of broccoli stems, carrots, and onions, with roasted sunflower seeds on a bed of iceberg lettuce with red wine vinegar and evoo.

and i can't forget a spinach salad, with shaved grana padano, and a warm bacon/onion dressing.

for other toppings, as in from a salad bar, i like: chick peas, mung bean sprouts, scallions, sliced beets, shredded carrots, raisins, broccoli florets, red and icicle radishes, pickled tofu, kimchi, hijiki, and water chestnuts...


----------



## corazon (Jan 27, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> dollops of goat cheese rolled in extra fine bread crumbs and lightly toasted, walnuts, and dried cranberries in a raspberry viniagrette over micro greens is one of my favorite salads that i make often.


 
That sounds wonderful bt!  Do you put the goat cheese in the oven to toast it?  That is right up my alley, but unfortunatly not up dh's alley.  I'll have to try it when he's at work.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 27, 2006)

i toast the breadcrumbs in a very hot non-stick skillet with a misting of light olive oil, and then crush them fine. then, with wet hands, you slice and smooth the goat cheese into small hockey pucks, then press them into the breadcrumbs.
if you like the cheese a little warmed, sometimes i pop them into the nuker for a few seconds.
you could press the cheese into the breadcrumbs first, then into the pan, but it's a little trickier.

does your hubby not like chevre? there are a myriad of different goat cheeses, from very bland to extremely stinky, like bad feet. i like stinky feet.


----------



## VIDEODROME (Feb 4, 2006)

I like making salads with marinated Tuna or sometimes Salmon.  Sometime I want to get into to using shrimp.  

Other usual incredients are lettuce/spinach, chopped onion, chopped radishes, chopped cucumber, feta cheese, sometimes chopped garlic, sometimes shredded cheddar, some Mrs. Dash Southwest Chipotle seasoning or a few pinches of Cayenne, sprinkle a little bit of Sriracha Chili Sauce, croutons, maybe add some more chipotle in with the meat.  (I love that smokey chipotle flavour)

As for dressing lately I like Ginger flavored ones and maybe also a little vinegar.


----------

